# Custom Chronicles, Episode 1: At least I got the process written down...



## ChrisN (Oct 7, 2014)

This was supposed to be a glorious tale about how easy it is for an inexperienced, yet inspired turner to enter the hallowed halls of custom pen making. Well, let's just say that has yet to happen....

So, I finally collected all the paraphernalia I needed to make a section. Drill bits, taps, dies, nibs, material - all here at last! Diligently taking notes, I proceeded to destroy several mm's of my clear acrylic attempting to make a tenon. At last, I ended up with a tenon that suited me. Loading my custom die holder (inspired by Texatdurango's) with my die; and dousing the section, die, lathe, workbench, and wall with Pam; I proceeded to thread the tenon without incident.

Next step was to drill a hole the whole way through. That also proceeded without incident (except for more Pam on the section, lathe, wall, etc.). Using my 6.4mm drill bit, I then drilled a second hole for the slip-fit joint between section and converter.

Now, time to turn it around!

With diligent measuring, I determine how long to make my section. Threading the section into a Delrin holder, I grabbed my 1/16" parting tool and went to work. Alas, that was the _wrong_ thing to do! After the section, minus the tenon, landed on the floor; I realized I should have rough-cut it to length on my bandsaw. Well, another thing for the notes, I guess.

Hurriedly redoing the tenon, I had a little mess-up with the threads. Oh well, just 1mm of threads or lack of them on the end of the tenon won't hurt.

So, now we're back to the rough cutting step. This time, I do it on the bandsaw and just do touch-up on the lathe. After 3 more holes, and a tap, the section was complete! Time for a test-fit.

Hmm, the feed goes in a bit hard. Maybe I ought to re-think a few of those drill bit sizes. But, so far so good. Now time for the converter. It slips in very nicely, but doesn't really latch on to the feed! So I measure a bit and discover I didn't measure enough. The section was about 2mm too long! OK, I'll just take it apart and trim it down. But wait, the feed sleeve, due to the too tight hole sizes, is stuck!

I take it back to the lathe, and very delicately start trimming the section down with the sleeve of the feed still inside. Fortunately, the 2mm I had to trim off allows just enough of the sleeve for me to grasp it tight enough to turn it out.

Re-drilling the holes, with bit sizes a hair larger than the last time, progressed without a problem. Now, back to the test-fit again! Hmm, still too tight. Back to the lathe. Drill with a bit that's a bit larger than the last time. Test-fit. Success! Nib goes in nicely. Converter fits nicely. Notes taken nicely. YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!




Now, just the shaping remains. Back to the lathe with the section I go. Well, you can about guess what happens next. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

I think I'll retrieve the piece from the trash. It will be a good practice piece for polishing inside holes.....

Well, at least I have all the steps for making a section written down. Next time it shouldn't take as long. It was intended to be a practice piece anyway.... Until next time!


(PS: If you didn't guess, the tenon broke off)!


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Oct 7, 2014)

Sections are the toughest thing to make.  Not sure what material you're using, but you might try some ebonite.  Sure it smells but it is easy to work, not prone to fracturing and feels good on your pen.  

Hang in there!  There is not feeling of success like the feeling of actually writing with your first custom!


----------



## thewishman (Oct 7, 2014)

Your post makes me think of those glorious days when making custom pens was so easy - the days when I was making them in my head. I decided, since it was so easy to make a custom pen, I might as well use good materials. After going through two 12" rods of ebonite and 14" of celluloid (that camphor sell is not my favorite) I decided to slow down. 

Some things I learned:

1. Learn how to thread before trying it out with expensive materials.

2. When experienced pen makers give you advice that you asked for - take it.

3. Don't try to get the "perfect fit" by cheating up on drill bit sizes - your parts will not work if they are too tight - you may not be able to unscrew them!

4. When you want perfect alignment of the cap and body - multi-start threads are not your friend.

5. Don't commit to a too-close deadline when making something for the first time.

6. When you finally make the piece just right - stop and write down how you did it. Running immediately to Fedex to catch them at 9:58(two full minutes before closing time!) will drive the steps right out of your head.

7. Stomping on that STUPID front section, the FOURTH ONE IN A ROW to break does feel good.

Congrats on making one right! The next one will be harder because you'll forget a step, but the one after that will be much easier.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 8, 2014)

Bruce markwardt said:


> Not sure what material you're using, but you might try some ebonite.



I am using clear acrylic. Someone recommended it so you can see what you're doing while you're still learning. Ebonite is kind of expensive to practice on...



thewishman said:


> Your post makes me think of those glorious days when making custom pens was so easy - the days when I was making them in my head.



It's always easy in your head - and in someone else's videos!:biggrin:



thewishman said:


> 6. When you finally make the piece just right - stop and write down how you did it.



That's what I'm doing! Notes, notes, more notes.



thewishman said:


> 7. Stomping on that STUPID front section, the FOURTH ONE IN A ROW to break does feel good.


:biggrin:


thewishman said:


> Congrats on making one right! The next one will be harder because you'll forget a step, but the one after that will be much easier.



How did you know that's what I was going to do this evening! I totally missed a step! Are you a fortuneteller?:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not a fortune teller, but I have been through what you are doing.:redface:


----------



## tangoman (Jan 5, 2015)

*What a journey !!*

ChrisN,

I am on the same journey you are, trying to make a kitless pen. Your posts really rang a bell, LOL !

So far I have a few lovely pen bodies and a few equally lovely caps - none of them match though

Let's keep going - we WILL get there !!

Regards,
Cam


----------

